# 3 R34 GTR vspec in Monaco



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi!

We had a very nice meeting in Monaco with Shin, and his very nice 
Black nismo tuned R34 GTR  

But we managed to get also the only R34 GTR in Italy to join us :smokin: , owned By Johnny_O, so we had some nice pictures with 3 GTR, and for sure that's not common at all here!

We had some really nice time With Shin and his gilfriend, that are really nice and friendly, Fede with his kripton green exige, Johnny_O with his as new GTR, and our friends that were there to take some professional pictures and that also show us their top secret silvia D1 replica drift RC car.

Shin says hi to everybody


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*dribble* *dribble* 

Fantastic pics, what a beauty of a day too!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Fantastic cars, fantastic place! Thanks for sharing them.

Officially jealous :smokin:


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

The RC drift car


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Yes the weather was very nice

Shin's car looks really nice, much better than in the pics, and I quiet like the Z tune wings.

Here are some other pics :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice,

I hope to drive mine down there sometime as I have family out there.

Looking good, :smokin: 

Rgds
Nito


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

What a gathering!! Suddenly 3 come along!!! 

Glad to see Shin has at least reached Monaco fine!!! Get back home safe now!!! 

Hmmmm; Z-Tune wings!!!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Shins car is awesome!!!
Great pics by the way.


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, what can you say??? 
Ill try and word it correctl.stunning?or perhaps breathtaking?

Mark


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pics, and some cool looking skylines. Haven't seen much of shin's Skyline since it was featured in Japanese Performance, years ago.

Nice to see the weather's as good there as it is here, too. lol


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb pics! :smokin:


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

`OMG 

nice pics dude


I'm so envious of you UK buggers, your country is linked to some of the best places to drive to for photo's! all you need is a tunnel to japan and I would move there!

mark


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good! I've seen all 3 of those GTRs and they are all great! So is that location!  

Maxi...no candy-green cars?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Mint :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love weather like that,and R34 GTR's to go with it,i'm in heaven


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Yes there was a candy green car :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL, nice


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------

